# View all Posts on one page?



## Confusticated (Oct 10, 2003)

It used to be one could save an entire thread by going to the printable version and then selecting to view all posts on one page.

One of the members was trying to save a couple Inns, and it would not let her view all posts on one page. I tried it too and it will not let me. So I wonder if there was something changed with the forum?

This used to be an excellent way to save an entire thread, and now that Inns are being deleted (some of these have special memories for some people) it would be nice if people could save them on their own computer.

Does anyone know if it can still be easily done? And if this is because of a change to the forum, I wonder why it happend. Can it go back to the way it was before?


----------



## Talierin (Oct 10, 2003)

I think the hack for it prolly never got put back on when we upgraded the software awhile back... the hack that lets mods see invisible members is also gone too


----------



## Kellivara (Oct 10, 2003)

but.....can we please try to get this fixed BEFORE we go and delete the green dragon!?!?!?!?!?!? *is willing to beg*


----------



## Talierin (Oct 10, 2003)

Yeah, I'll talk to WM about it.


----------



## Kellivara (Oct 10, 2003)

thanks Tal^_^


----------

